# What dog Breed is this please



## LuvsDogz (Nov 8, 2020)

I was wondering what type of dog breed my dog looks like. Someone told me maybe some sort of chihuahua ?
Never being around one im not sure.
I found her abandoned no one claimed her, but she claimed my heart and I decided tor keep her❤

thank you


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I would go with a mix of some kind, myself. She reminds of of a Papillion cross sport mix. Maybe a Jack/Parson Russel Terrier x Papillion?


----------



## LuvsDogz (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you, for your reply I appreciate 
I thought some of those also maybe.


----------



## Olive Love (Nov 10, 2020)

I am thinking chihuahua papalion mix.


----------



## LuvsDogz (Nov 8, 2020)

Olive Love said:


> I am thinking chihuahua papalion mix.


Thank you ! I appreciate it alot


----------

